# ¿Cómo reproducir Blu-ray?

## piponazo

Hola a todos. Tengo una copia de una película blu-ray en mi disco duro con la siguiente estructura:

```
BMDV

  AUXDATA

  BACKUP

  CLIPINF

  PLAYLIST

  STREAM

  index.bdmv

  MovieObject.bdmv

```

Me gustaría saber si hay alguna forma de reproducir este formato de vídeo dentro de Gentoo y GNU/Linux en general. He probado con VLC y Mplayer pero no he logrado reproducirla aún. Por lo que he leído este tema está muy verde aún, incluso en Windows donde solo las últimas versiones de los reproductores DVDPlayer y WinDVD logran reproducirlo. 

También me ha sorprendido lo que pone en esta página sobre los requisitos mínimos de procesador para reproducir un Blu-Ray en Windows: http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/support/answerbox_productfaq.jsp?FID=2576. No se si será cierto o no, pero en tal caso me quedaría corto ya que tengo un Athlon XP 3200+.

----------

## Stolz

Con un XP 3200+ no esperes que te funcione muy bien cualquier cosa en FullHD, sea blu-ray o cualquier toro tipo de contenedor. Por experiencia diría que lo  mínimo es un AM2 3800+ o equivalente.

Para reproducirlo, suponiendo que mplayer tenga soporte (no tengo ni idea de cómo funcionan los blue-ray, yo todo lo que veo en HD está en .mkv), crea el enlace /dev/dvd apuntando a donde tengas los archivos y prueba ejecutando "mplayer /dev/dvd" a ver si hay suerte

----------

## piponazo

Bueno de momento solo he probado a reproducir un HD en .mkv a 720p y va muy bien, aunque si es verdad que el uso de procesador es elevado, no se si tirará con 1080p, aunque mi gráfica (GeForce 8600 Gt) debería ayudar en ello. En fin, quería preguntarte como se crearía el enlace que comentas, ya que en cuanto a enlaces solo he creado algún enlace simbólico entre archivos y lo he intentado con el dispositivo /dev/dvd pero al intentar reproducirlo me suelta esto:

```
# ln -s /dev/dvd /media/principal/BitTorrent/marea.roja.\[full\ Blu-ray\ 1080p\ H264\].\[HD-Spain\]/BDMV/

#  mplayer /dev/dvd

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ (Family: 15, Model: 47, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilado para CPU x86 con extensiones: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Creando archivo de configuración: /root/.mplayer/config.

Reproduciendo /dev/dvd.

Archivo no encontrado: '/dev/dvd'

No se pudo abrir /dev/dvd

Saliendo... (Fin de archivo.)

```

Seguramente lo haya hecho mal  :Razz: 

En fin, de todos modos ya me va tocando actualizar el PC para adaptarme a los nuevos tiempos. Esperare a Septiembre/Ocutbre que empizo mi etapa laboral y comprarme unas buenas piezas para mi equipo [/code] :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El comando para crear el enlace simbolico deberia ser al revez: ln -sf <que_cosa> <donde>

Resultando en tu caso: ln -sf /ruta_completa/a_la_pelicula /dev/dvd

Salud!

----------

## piponazo

jeje ya he aprendido hoy algo nuevo  :Razz: . De todos modos esto sigue sin funcionar 

```
mplayer /dev/dvd

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ (Family: 15, Model: 47, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilado para CPU x86 con extensiones: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Reproduciendo /dev/dvd.

Seek failed

Saliendo... (Fin de archivo.)

```

También he probado a intentar reproducir la carpeta mediante VLC, pero nada. A ver si algún alma caritativa que haya conseguido echar a andar este tipo de películas comenta como lo ha hecho. Lo único que he encontrado por ahí respecto para este tema en Linux es esto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD

----------

## i92guboj

No conozco nada acerca de bluray. 

Pero básicamente es un soporte digital como cualquier otro, y el medio físico en si no tiene que estar directamente ligado al formato del contenido para nada.

En otras palabras, un disco blu-ray, tal y como en el caso de un cdrom o un dvd, puede contener cualquier cosa. No se cual será el formato más extendido para los discos blu-ray, y desconozco por completo la estructura de un disco blu-ray típico de video, pero en cualquier caso, yo empezaría por buscar el archivo más grande de todos los que hay en el disco. Tras localizarlo, el comando file y mplayer pueden servirnos para ver qué tipo de codec se usó para su creación.

No puedo dar información más concreta, pero ahí queda eso por si te sirviera de algo. 

Saludos.

EDIT: Quizás me haya perdido algo pero no entiendo bien cual es el propósito de crear symlinks en /dev, ni como va a ayudar a solucionar nada.

----------

## piponazo

Según he leido por algunos foros, en windows solo se puede reproducir con DVDPlayer y WinDVD, pero no se puede hacer directamente desde el disco duro, sino que hay que grabar en un disco BR y reproducirlo desde ahí o crear una ISO y montarla para engañar al reproductor. En cuanto a los codecs creo que es x264 para video y ACC para audio, aunque existen otros formatos. Por supuesto tengo compilado tanto mplayer como VLC con estos USE, pero aún así no consigo nada.

----------

## opotonil

Buscando por el foro sobre PS3 me he encontrado este tema que quizas pueda ayudar:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-691564-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ps3.html

Salu2.

----------

